
Trump says Google CEO Sundar Pichai called to apologize - zachguo
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/15/trump-says-google-ceo-sundar-pichai-called-to-apologize/
======
echan00
I'm sorry Mr. Trump we'll make the website since your organization is "busy".

